

How to make Touch ID a little safer - mikemoka
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/defeating-apples-touch-id-its-easier-than-you-may-think/

======
mikemoka
For those who continue to use Touch ID, Graham suggested a simple step for
minimizing the success of Starbug's attack:

"use only pinky or ring fingers to unlock your device. He said most prints
left on glasses, iPhone screens, and other surfaces are from thumbs and index
fingers. Enrolling a pinky or ring finger won't completely foreclose attacks
like the one developed by Starbug, but it will require an attacker to work
much harder to succeed."

